# My 3 year old Golden is peeing again in house HELP!!



## azblkbelt (Jun 13, 2009)

I am at my whits end right now so I am here asking for help. My 3 year old Golden has started peeing in the house after being COMPLETELY housebroken for 3 years. I have had him since he was 8 wks old and he trained very well and easily. I LOVE this dog, would never dream of getting rid of him, he is like a child, and right now I am missing having him inside but I just dont know what to do. He is not neutered and I have tossed this around wondering if it would really help. I have an older Golden male , neutered, who is 9 and he has never gone in the house and now I am wondering if this is a dominence issue and why is is starting now? He hits a select few places, corner of the couch, my husbands business suitcase (ouch) and my expensive curtains. We live in Arizona and the weather does not permit dogs to be outside for lo9ng lengths of time during the summer. It can get upt o 120 degrees and it is much too hot, so thank god its cool right now and I can keep him out as my husband has drawn the line and said he cannot come back in. 

So I ask what do I do?? Would neutering him help? I cant have this continue and have tried anti peeing sprays etc. Any help pr suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Please email me at [email protected]. Thanks!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Please take him to a vet and check for an infection.

In addition, always clean the spots with Nature's Miracle. Otherwise, you risk the chance of the original pee spot attracting him again.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I was thinking the vet would be an option too.


----------



## azblkbelt (Jun 13, 2009)

Why do you say the vet? He is acting otherwise normal. I am a nurse(though not a vet) but it doesn't appear to be UtI related.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Because that's what dogs do when they have a UTI. Pee all over the place after being housebroken. And, sometimes there are no other signs.  Dogs also get stones.........

Also, has a female been in the house, or any other dog? 

Get him to the Vet...or collect a urine sample yourself and take it to work to be analyzed...I used to do that when I worked at Hopkins.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Getting a vet assessment for a medical issue is the first thing to do. Getting him neutered to help stop the behavior if he's marking is the next thing. Good luck resolving this, as you're right; no way can your dog be outside where you live.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

He needs to go to the vet and be checked to make sure he doesn't have a urinary tract infection.


----------



## azblkbelt (Jun 13, 2009)

I truely don't think he has a UtI but I will get him checked none the less. He does not per all over the place more like a specific few favorite spots and it is more of a territory marking thing I think. Would neutering fix this?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

azblkbelt said:


> I truely don't think he has a UtI but I will get him checked none the less. He does not per all over the place more like a specific few favorite spots and it is more of a territory marking thing I think. Would neutering fix this?


If it turns out to be marking and not a health issue, neutering may not help, particularly since it's already a habit.

If you rule out physical problems, you need to treat it as a housebreaking issue, like he's a baby again. Observe him consistently when you're around and crate him when you can't. Startle him and take him outside when he marks.

I agree with you that it doesn't sound like a UTI, since he's hitting particular spots, but it's absolutely crucial to rule out all physical problems before you treat it behaviorally.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

My little Charlie started doing this, the vet put him on Valiums for a little while and it worked wonders. I ever figured out why he did it but it worked!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

tippykayak said:


> If it turns out to be marking and not a health issue, neutering may not help, particularly since it's already a habit.
> 
> If you rule out physical problems, you need to treat it as a housebreaking issue, like he's a baby again. Observe him consistently when you're around and crate him when you can't. Startle him and take him outside when he marks.
> 
> I agree with you that it doesn't sound like a UTI, since he's hitting particular spots, but it's absolutely crucial to rule out all physical problems before you treat it behaviorally.


What he said.


----------



## azblkbelt (Jun 13, 2009)

I have tried catching him but he is sneaky, and it seems deliberate as he slinks away fully aware of what he has done. He will not go if he is sleeping in my sons room or even the other day the boys accidently shut him in the office for a cpl hours and he didn't go. You don't even want to know my husbands response to the whole thing so this is why I am trying to figure it out. Thx for all the helpso far


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

It's not deliberate. Dogs aren't spiteful or mean spirited. He's just doing what's in his nature. The only way you can catch him in the act is to be constantly around the dog. Put a leash on him and tether him to your person, or use baby gates and gate him in the room that you are currently in. Otherwise, crate him. I'm sure all he needs is a few days of you catching him in the act, startling him, and taking him outside.


----------



## azblkbelt (Jun 13, 2009)

I have tried catching him but he is sneaky, and it seems deliberate as he slinks away fully aware of what he has done. He will not go if he is sleeping in my sons room or even the other day the boys accidently shut him in the office for a cpl hours and he didn't go. You don't even want to know my husbands response to the whole thing so this is why I am trying to figure it out. Thx for all the helpso far


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

azblkbelt said:


> I have tried catching him but he is sneaky, and it seems deliberate as he slinks away fully aware of what he has done. He will not go if he is sleeping in my sons room or even the other day the boys accidently shut him in the office for a cpl hours and he didn't go. You don't even want to know my husbands response to the whole thing so this is why I am trying to figure it out. Thx for all the helpso far


So stop letting him be sneaky. 

Dogs do not function out of spite. Any "guilty" looks you're getting from him are from him connecting "mom finding pee = bad" which, to a dog, is NOT the same as "pee = bad."

Don't give him the opportunity and he'll have to establish a new pattern of behavior --- assuming he doesn't have a UTI. 

Any changes in the household recently? Stress can also cause marking issues in dogs.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'd say vet, and then tether him to you throughout the day that way you can keep a CLOSE eye on him. When you leave put him in the rooms you know he wont potty, or if he is using a crate still there. I'd definitely want to rule out any health issues before doing anything else if it were me.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Yep...do NOT let him in the house out of your sight. If you're in one room...he's there with you. 

Oh...and if you have carpet...and he keeps going in the same spots...it needs to be cleaned thoroughly. He can still smell where he went before. White vinegar helps a lot with urine odor.

Something is going on that's causing this. That's why people are asking if anything has changed in your household lately...as it might be stress induced. Another dog? A cat? Have you moved? Changed work schedule? Changed HIS schedule? Is he getting enough one on one attention...playtime/training time JUST WITH HIM? 

Things like that.

Provided...he doesn't have a UTI.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Even other dogs, coyotes and fox traveling through your yard or your neighbors getting a new dog can start males to marking....

I know it is difficult,but tethering him to you so you know exactly where he is at all times will help break the cycle...


----------

